# Why are polo wraps dangerous?



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I usually just use boots to support my horse's legs, but i figured i may as well start using polo wraps, just so i know how to put them on and get good at it. Anyway, my trainer showed me how to put them on, but that was a while ago, so i searched it up online to find some " how to" websites to refresh my memory. anyway, i found a few and all made a huge deal about tiny wrinkles, and how dangerous it was to wrap them even a bit too tight. I can understand how it would cause discomfort, but can EVEN A TINY WRINKLE ( as written on a website) really ruin you're horses legs like the websites say?


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

No, tiny wrinkles won't but wrapping the wrong way or too tightly can definitely.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## countmystrides (Sep 9, 2010)

people use polo wraps just to use them. for the cute "matching" factor. i can't even tell you how many times i've seen ponies with bunched up polos, unproperly wrapped. don't be that person! the wrinkles can't affect the horse. it's when they've tight or not supported in the right areas. look on youtube for proper techniques and instructions.. it helps alot.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

a wrinkle under a tightly wrapped polo could cause problems but if it is wrapped at the right tension a tiny wrinkle won't hurt them, also you can pull the tendon in the back of the leg into the wrong place if you wrap them to tight and that can cause serious problems


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

Actually, the wrinkle can cause huge issues. Wrinkles in wraps cause bowed tendons, which can put a horse out of competition and riding for the rest of it's life. You can never get a wrinkle in a wrap.


----------



## eventnwithwinston (Feb 15, 2009)

StormyBlues said:


> Actually, the wrinkle can cause huge issues. Wrinkles in wraps cause bowed tendons, which can put a horse out of competition and riding for the rest of it's life. You can never get a wrinkle in a wrap.



Exactly... wrinkles, unevenness, cording, and wrapping the wrong way can all pull against the tendons in a way that causes bowed tendons.
Another reason most don't like to use polo wraps, is because when they get wet they tend to stretch and get heavy, possibly causing the wrap to slide down the horses leg and get caught/tripped/etc.


----------



## devildogtigress (May 17, 2010)

Not only this, but they just don't support the tendons the way a boot like PC's SMB does. They're great for protecting against scratches and such, but they're not that great at actually protecting/supporting the tendon. Yes, its good to know how b/c in a pinch they're fine as long as its on properly...but for normal riding I will ONLY use my SMBs.


----------



## StormyBlues (Dec 31, 2008)

^True. Polo's don't support the legs at all, they're just there for protection. While I abhor SMB's for my own personal reasons, I use boots when I ride too. Neoprene (What SMB's, Woof boots, and a lot of brushing boots are made out of) has been proven to absorb shock when the horse's leg hits the ground. Therefore, if you are looking for support, gets some boots like Woof Boots, SMB's if that's your thing, or just basic splint boots. Also, polo wraps can and will unravel if they get wet or if they aren't wrapped properly, so they should only be used when doing flatwork.


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

If I were you, I would find the instructor that showed you the first time and have him/her show you again. Or ask your vet to show you. It is imperative that you make sure that the wraps are smooth and consistent. A wrinkle, even a small one can cause great discomfort and lameness. Ever had a wrinkle in your sock that you couldn't get out immediately? Think about how uncomfortable that was, and later how sore your foot or leg was because of it. That same wrinkle in a polo wrap can cause a tendon to bow, or make the horse extremely sore because of the additional pressure that it created. Also, I've never found a pair of polo wraps that the velcro lined up exactly like it should so they are prone to coming undone. Use electrical tape over the velcro to make sure that it stays connected. Polo wraps offer no support, as has already been pointed out, but it is important to know how to wrap them properly. I have used them for years without any incident of lameness or injury from them, but I'm always really careful to make sure that I use them properly. And before I ever run my mare or train too intensely I will have a pair of SMB Elites with Ventec to fully protect my mare. But for right now the polo wraps are fine for no more than what I'm doing, which is mainly flat work and ground work.


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm glad theis thread came up when it did. My friend (the one who's horse I'm leasing) got Lucas some polos before she left for school and showed me how to wrap them. She figured he could use them since he's getting old, some extra support might be good for him. But I guess they won't help, and I don't really trust myself to wrap them right, having only been showed once how to do it properly. I guess I'll go look for some boots for him.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Just my 2 cents here. I use polos daily. My mare is in great condition and doesn't need actual "support" - simply protection from rubbing on the inside, and typically only on the front. I agree with a lot of the advice given here - they *must *be wrapped correctly, and time must be taken to ensure that you're not leaving wrinkles, wrapping too tightly, wrapping too loosely, wrapping the right part of the horses leg, etc. It's a huge pet peeve of mine when people carelessly wrap polos. They should be neat, tidy, even, and the velcro should match perfectly. If the velcro doesn't match, I agree with the electrical tape solution - but an even better solution is not to use them at all, and use ones that actually fit your horse. I find this differs from brand to brand, and will now only by one type of polos from one specific tack shop in my area. Also, I train dressage. My opinion would differ greatly if I was training over fences.

Don't get discouraged - wrapping polos is really an art, and every time you wrap you'll get better and better. Remember the one finger rule in the top, and when you put your hand around the wrap to check tension, you should be able to move the skin underneath but not the wrap itself. This is fairly hard to describe in type, but if you want me to go into more detail you can feel free to PM me. I would have no issue putting together a how to video - although as a disclaimer, will take no responsibility in how my techniques are applied to another horse/rider combination. 

Best of luck! Polos are fun especially once you know how to use them appropriately and safely!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

I would love a how to video. I don't really trust what I might find looking for one on youtube.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Well alrighty then - I think I can put something together for the HF crew. I'll be out at the farm again tomorrow evening and will have "my partner in crime best friend" with me, so she can be my videographer. Again though, gotta specify - no promises/guarantees on how the technique is applied to anyone else's situation except for mine. 

Hopefully I can have this up for you within the next two days. Cheers!


----------



## Amba1027 (Jun 26, 2009)

Awesome thanks! And don't worry, I would never think of blaming someone else if I do something wrong/ mess something up. I really don't understand why people do that.


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

BUMP! I also got my polo wraps but the more I read about them the more I'm afraid to use them! :lol:

I'd love to see the video!


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

I spent several years in Pony Club, and for some reason, they were a fan of wrapping, polos, shipping bandages standing wraps ect., so I learned a whole lot, and I'm very anal about making sure the wraps are on right. I use to use them a lot for doing flat work, partially because I could put different colors on the two diagonals for critiquing purposes ect., but I personally love SMBs. They are much quicker and easier to put on, they actually do support especially when jumping, and you don't have to wash them very often, and when you do, a quick spray with a hose normally works wonders. Not to mention, I have an Arabian now, and I had a TB mare with pretty slender legs, and the standard polo wraps I could find (all the tack stores I went to only had one size) were all too big, so I ended up with a big bunch at the top, which I really don't like. Get SMBs, and you can find the perfect size to fit your horse. There is a girl at my new barn who wraps her horses legs in polo wraps in his stall, because he gets bed sores, and she pulls the tendon towards her, not away, and its definately uneven, and she leaves them on all day and all night except when she's riding, and I really hope that either I can get to know her well enough, or someone who does can let her know that she's doing it wrong, and show her how to do it right before he seriously injures himself. It is definately an art, but once you learn how to do it, you can do it quickly and efficiently, and can mix and match, ect., which is always fun. Good luck, and I hope that the above poster can get you a good video that will help.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Ugh - so my gorgeous video camera is broken. Bear with me! I still have intent to get this done. LOL!


----------



## mumiinek (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh, I thought maybe you forgot to upload it. I'll have to put my polo wraps on my horse tomorrow before we drive him to a new stable, hopefully I'll find somebody who can help me (though I better not even search for somebody like that as this place is full of people who think they swallowed all the knowledge of the world while they barely recognise a horse from a goat and think that pasture is one of the most cruel things you can do to a horse... might be a reason why we're leaving... anyway) - google time! :lol:


Please upload the video once you have it, it'll come very handy once for sure


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I don't use them just cuz there "cute" I use them to protect my horses legs. But it takes practice to learn to wrap them right or they can cause issues


----------



## TeeBee (Sep 24, 2010)

I love polo wraps! I especially like to use them on the younger horses when I'm working them to protect their legs (groundwork and flatwork only). I wouldn't jump in them, but they have their uses. I also wrap legs when I'm trailering because I don't have shipping boots (if you have access to them, they are much better because they are softer and cover a larger area). And hey, I may not use them for the glam, but I love my bright neon green polo wraps xD Just got them. Gonna be working with a jet-black TWH next week, and I'm probably gonna match them with some purple ones on his back legs. Ya know, Halloween ;] *giggle* I feel like such a kid. I use them for the protection, I swear to it! ;]

Also, when I am working with new riders and I am explaining the beats of the gaits, I put different colored wraps on legs to explain which feet hit when. I.E., 2 different color wraps for the trot, 3 different colors for the canter, etc. Gives a visual reference for them to remember how many beats each gait is.

And finally, I will reinforce what everyone else has already said. WRAPPING CORRECTLY IS IMPERATIVE! :] I'd love to see the video, too, if you can get it uploaded!


----------

